# Meanings of Chinese Cubes



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Here is a list of the meanings of Chinese cubes.

-----

Moyu - 魔域 - 'Mo' can mean 'magic', and 'Mofang' is the Chinese name for Rubik's Cube, literally meaning 'Magic Cube.' 'Yu' means 'place' or 'region' or 'domain.' I'm not super sure about this character but perhaps 'Moyu' means 'magic place' or something. 'Mo' can also mean 'devil.' So another meaning of Moyu might be 'Devil's Kingdom,' AKA hell - not very probable.

Weilong, 3x3 - 威龙 - Weilong, the two characters together, is supposed to mean 'Veyron,' as in the Bugatti Veyron (which I think is supposed to be one of the fastest sports cars). The Weilong name might have a connection with the Bugatti Veyron. If you separate Weilong into 'wei' and 'long,' however, it will mean 'Power Dragon.' So Weilong might have two probable meanings: Veyron, or Power Dragon. The latter is more probable.

Sulong, 3x3 - 速龙 - This one is more straightforward. 'Su' means speed, and like I said above 'Long' means Dragon. So Sulong is the 'Speed Dragon.' (This makes it more likely that Weilong means Power Dragon.)

Aolong, 3x3 - 傲龙 - This one is simple too. 'Jiaoao' means proud. 'Ao' means proud when coupled with another character, so Aolong means 'Proud Dragon.'

Aoshi, 6x6 - 傲世 - 'Ao,' as we know, means 'proud,' and 'shi' means 'earth' or 'world.' So Aoshi means 'Proud World.'

*QUOTE*: "傲世（Aoshi）means 'proud' and 'the world' respectively, so maybe it means 'being proud in the world' or 'one stands on the top of the world, overseeing it with pride.'" - _quote from RayLam_

Dianma, 3x3 - 颠马 - This one, translated literally, will mean 'Jolt the Horse.' (Or 'Surprise the Horse' or whatever synonym you can find...)

Lingpo, 2x2 - 灵魄 - 'Ling,' as an adjective, means 'nimble,' or 'effective.' 'Po' means 'spirit' or 'courage.' So Lingpo means 'Nimble Spirit.'

Weisu, 4x4 - 威速 - These are the first characters from Weilong and Sulong. So Weisu means 'Power Speed.' (Or Powerful Speed or Speedy Power or whatever you like.)

Shensu, 4x4 - 神速 - 'Shen' means 'God.' 'Su,' as we saw previously, means 'speed.' So Shensu means 'God's Speed.' (OK not the word 'Godspeed' in the English way we use it, hehe...)

Aochuang, 5x5 - 傲创 - The character 'Ao' turns up a lot in Moyu cubes. Aochuag literally means 'Proud Creation.'

Aofu, 7x7 - 傲赋 - 'Fu' can mean 'bestow,' and we have 'ao' again. Aofu might mean 'Proud Possession' or something similar.

*QUOTE*: "...赋 ['Fu'] means 'talent.'" - _quote from RayLam_

Jinzita, pyraminx - 金字塔 - 'Jinzita' means 'pyramid.'

-----

Shengshou - 圣手 - 'Shengshou' means 'master,' or 'a highly skilled person.' 'Shou' also means 'hand.'

-----

Dayan - 大雁 - 'Dayan' means 'wild goose.' Simple enough, but I think it's a weird name for a cube.

Zhanchi - 展翅, 3x3 - I think this is the most interesting one. 'Zhanchi' means when a bird spreads open its wings. So the Dayan Zhanchi means the 'Wild Goose with Wings Spread.'

Guhong - 孤鸿, 3x3 - This is also very interesting. 'Gu' means orphan(ed). 'Hong' is another character that means 'wild goose.' So Guhong means the 'Wild Goose Orphan.'

*QUOTE*: "'孤鸿' is named from the idiom "断雁孤鸿", so you can't translate it directly into English. '断雁孤鸿' means 'a wild goose straying away,' and it actually usually means 'unmarried/celibate men' or 'being out of people.' The designer of Dayan chose the name to express his determination of being special." - _quote from RayLam_

Lingyun, 3x3 - 凌云 - This one has two possible meanings: either 'Ice Cloud' or 'Approaching Cloud(s).'

*QUOTE*: "...凌云 [Lingyun] is from a Chinese phrase 凌云壮志 [Lingyun Zhuangzhi] which means the ambition to reach the cloud. So 凌云 [Ligyun] here means 'reach the cloud.'" - _quote from Cm_Hu_

Lunhui, 3x3 - 轮回 - Means 'recur.' (You're supposed to get addicted to this cube: you scramble and solve over and over again!)

*QUOTE*: "轮回 is more a religious word which means 'transmigration' or a more specific word 'Samsara.'" - _quote from Cm_Hu_

-----

Fangshi - 方是 - It seems like these are just two random characters that were put together. Each of them don't really have very specific meanings. (Note: if it was '方式' it would mean 'method' or 'way of doing something.' But the second character is wrong.)

Shuangren, 3x3 - 霜刃 - This means 'Ice Blade' or 'Frost Knife.' Odd name for a cube.

*QUOTE*: "Shuangren is from "十年磨一剑，霜刃未曾试"。The sentence means one has practised a skill for a very long time but hasn't got any chance to demonstrate or test." - _quote from RayLam_

*QUOTE*: "The Shuangren actually means 'Frosted Blade'. Since the Fangshi has frosted pieces, [this] makes sense." - _quote from guysensei1_

Shishuang, 2x2 - 世双 - No real meaning, I guess. 'Shuang' means 'double,' and this is a 2x2 cube so that makes sense.

-----

Lanlan - 蓝蓝 - 'Lan' means 'blue.' In Chinese characters are often repeated for two reasons I can think of: either to make the tone of the character more relaxed, or to show that the character is a name.

-----

So there you go. I would like to continue to update this list so please suggest more Chinese cubes! Hope you liked it...

Rainbow Flash


----------



## TDM (Dec 11, 2014)

Rainbow Flash said:


> I don't know if the Weilong cube has a connection with the Bugatti Veyron, but it might.


Well, they are both really fast...


----------



## Cai Lingcheng (Dec 11, 2014)

interesting


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey Lingcheng. You're Chinese, right? You can probably understand all this better than I can...


----------



## Cai Lingcheng (Dec 11, 2014)

Yes,I'm Chinese


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Dec 11, 2014)

What about Fangshi suangren, shishuang and baijie


----------



## RayLam (Dec 11, 2014)

孤鸿is named from the idiom“断雁孤鸿”,so you can't translate it directly into english XD
断雁孤鸿means "a wild goose straying away",and it actually usually means unmarried/celibate men or being out of people.The designer of Dayan chose the name to express his determination of being special.


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 11, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> What about Fangshi suangren, shishuang and baijie



OK I updated the list, but sorry couldn't find 'Baijie...'

Rainbow Flash


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 11, 2014)

The shuang Ren actually meals 'frosted blade'. Since the fangshi has frosted pieces, makes sense. 

'Gu' in Guhong should mean 'lone' in this case. Lone goose.


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 11, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> The shuang Ren actually meals 'frosted blade'. Since the fangshi has frosted pieces, makes sense.
> 
> 'Gu' in Guhong should mean 'lone' in this case. Lone goose.



I see...thanks.


----------



## RayLam (Dec 11, 2014)

shuangren is from ”十年磨一剑，霜刃未曾试“，the sentence means one has practiced a skill for a very long time but hasnt got any chance to demostrate or test


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 11, 2014)

RayLam said:


> shuangren is from ”十年磨一剑，霜刃未曾试“，the sentence means one has practiced a skill for a very long time but hasnt got any chance to demostrate or test



Oh. I see. (Failing Chinese in school so I'm relatively bad at it )


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks so much RayLam for helping me out. It's best when native Chinese speakers do the job, after all.

Rainbow Flash


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 11, 2014)

What does AoShi mean? I know all the others except for this one


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 11, 2014)

The shi in fangshi means "is" and fang is "cube"
so, "cube is"?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 11, 2014)

rjcaste said:


> The shi in fangshi means "is" and fang is "cube"
> so, "cube is"?



That's the literal meaning, but I'm sure RayLam will give some insight to this for us.


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm only a beginner in Mandarin, I'm not even close to fluent, but I can sort of speak to Chinese people a bit.


----------



## Cai Lingcheng (Dec 11, 2014)

The word 'ao' means proud，'shi' means world.


guysensei1 said:


> What does AoShi mean? I know all the others except for this one


----------



## Randomno (Dec 11, 2014)

ChiLong can mean "hornless dragon".


----------



## n00bCube (Dec 11, 2014)

What about HeShu?


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 11, 2014)

HeShu is 合数. According to Google Translate, it means "composite number". I doubt that's actually what it means.


----------



## confusedcuber (Dec 11, 2014)

Isn't moyu named after the region in China? Perhaps not, just what I assumed after I googled it once and that came up. Names don't have to have translations.


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 11, 2014)

This is interesting: http://www.msn.com/en-gb/weather/today/cn/Moyu,Xinjiang-Uygur,China/we-city-37.266,79.728
And this: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Tourism-g1859105-Moyu_County_Xinjiang_Uygur-Vacations.html
Yeah, 魔域 (the moyu cube) characters may be different than the moyu county characters, meaning, they may be pronounced the same, but they may have entirely different meanings.


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 12, 2014)

Randomno said:


> ChiLong can mean "hornless dragon".



Perhaps. Not too sure about this one, because 'chi' can mean 'red,' or 'bare,' and even 'sincere.' Won't put this up until we're sure...


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 12, 2014)

n00bCube said:


> What about HeShu?



Ah, the Moyu 13x13. I'm not sure about this one either, but I'll add it into the list once I'm sure of the meaning...


----------



## samuelqwe (Dec 12, 2014)

Rainbow Flash said:


> Ah, the Moyu 13x13. I'm not sure about this one either, but I'll add it into the list once I'm sure of the meaning...


 I think he meant the super big 3x3. But, i might be wrong.


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 12, 2014)

samuelqwe said:


> I think he meant the super big 3x3. But, i might be wrong.



No, you're right. I just checked, and it actually is the super big 3x3. My bad...


----------



## Tom606060 (Dec 12, 2014)

What about Moyu Aochuang. According to my research results, it apparently means "Proud Bed". I'm quite sure thats wrong though.


----------



## RayLam (Dec 12, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> What does AoShi mean? I know all the others except for this one


傲世（Aoshi）means "proud" and "the world" respectively,so maybe it means "being proud in the world" or "One stands on the top of the world,overseeing it with pride"


----------



## Tom606060 (Dec 12, 2014)

Also, the moyu jinzita pyraminx.
Jinzita means literally "pyramid"
金字塔


----------



## RayLam (Dec 12, 2014)

Tom606060 said:


> What about Moyu Aochuang. According to my research results, it apparently means "Proud Bed". I'm quite sure thats wrong though.


Bed should be “床” but not "创“ for "傲创(Aochuang)” XD Moyu has created lots of odd names,i dont know how to explain this name XD 傲means proud and 创 means creation


----------



## Tom606060 (Dec 12, 2014)

RayLam said:


> Bed should be “床” but not "创“ for "傲创(Aochuang)” XD Moyu has created lots of odd names,i dont know how to explain this name XD 傲means proud and 创 means creation


XD, I guess this was one of their proudest creations.
Any idea on Moyu Aofu. I researched it to mean proud deputy(副)


----------



## RayLam (Dec 12, 2014)

Tom606060 said:


> XD, I guess this was one of their proudest creations.
> Any idea on Moyu Aofu. I researched it to mean proud deputy(副)


Aofu should be 傲赋 XD 赋means talent.


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 12, 2014)

RayLam said:


> Aofu should be 傲赋 XD 赋means talent.



赋 means talent? My dictionary doesn't say that...but I'll trust you.

（我会玩魔方！）


----------



## Cai Lingcheng (Dec 12, 2014)

傲创(Aochuang)The word "chuang" means "create"


Tom606060 said:


> What about Moyu Aochuang. According to my research results, it apparently means "Proud Bed". I'm quite sure thats wrong though.


----------



## Cai Lingcheng (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes,Heshu is the super big 3X3 and "Heshu" actually means "合树"."合" means "combine","树" means tree.


Rainbow Flash said:


> No, you're right. I just checked, and it actually is the super big 3x3. My bad...


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 12, 2014)

Cai Lingcheng said:


> Yes,Heshu is the super big 3X3 and "Heshu" actually means "合树"."合" means "combine","树" means tree.



'Combine Trees?' Or is there another meaning that is hidden in the Chinese culture?


----------



## Cai Lingcheng (Dec 12, 2014)

That's the literal meaning. I don't know how to explain the word "合树"...perhaps it just a name...


Rainbow Flash said:


> 'Combine Trees?' Or is there another meaning that is hidden in the Chinese culture?


----------



## grel1234 (Dec 12, 2014)

Cai Lingcheng said:


> 傲创(Aochuang)The word "chuang" means "create"



Yes, 傲 is derived from 骄傲, which means proud and 创 comes from 创建, meaning create. So, yeah, the literal translation pretty much means "proud creation".
Just some added info if anyone wants to know.

Edit: As for "合树"... I have no idea.


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 12, 2014)

Just wondering...is there such thing as a Japanese cube? I would like to see translations for one of them.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Rainbow Flash said:


> Just wondering...is there such thing as a Japanese cube? I would like to see translations for one of them.



No Japanese cubes have had names that weren't already translated to english.


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 12, 2014)

Here's a website with the actual characters of the Moyu cubes: http://ukcubestore.com/moyu.html
Just with the pinyin we don't actually know what it means.
Apparently the "Chuang" in Aochuang means "create" or "initiate". Chuang can also mean as a noun, "cut" or "injury". Ao we already know means proud.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 12, 2014)

rjcaste said:


> Here's a website with the actual characters of the Moyu cubes: http://ukcubestore.com/moyu.html
> Just with the pinyin we don't actually know what it means.
> Apparently the "Chuang" in Aochuang means "create" or "initiate". Chuang can also mean as a noun, "cut" or "injury". Ao we already know means proud.



Why is there still a debate about what AoChuang means? Ao means proud,. Chuang means creation (Yes I am 100% certain it's the correct chuang). Proud creation. Also... The chinese characters are featured on the box


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Dec 12, 2014)

What about LanLan?


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 12, 2014)

rjcaste said:


> Here's a website with the actual characters of the Moyu cubes: http://ukcubestore.com/moyu.html
> Just with the pinyin we don't actually know what it means.



Yup, that's exactly where I've been going to find the actual characters. Thanks anyway...

(My Chinese is good enough to the point that I know Aochuang doesn't mean 'proud bed!' Hehe, pinyin can be misleading sometimes...)


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 12, 2014)

Rainbow Flash said:


> (My Chinese is good enough to the point that I know Aochuang doesn't mean 'proud bed!' Hehe, pinyin can be misleading sometimes...)



Yeah, maybe we should include tones to make distinctions... I know not everyone can read Chinese.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 12, 2014)

rjcaste said:


> Here's a website with the actual characters of the Moyu cubes: http://ukcubestore.com/moyu.html
> Just with the pinyin we don't actually know what it means.
> Apparently the "Chuang" in Aochuang means "create" or "initiate". Chuang can also mean as a noun, "cut" or "injury". Ao we already know means proud.



KongShou might know some of these (he runs ukcubestore).


----------



## Cai Lingcheng (Dec 13, 2014)

LanLan（蓝蓝）.The pinyin "Lan" in chinese is the word "blue".


MennoniteCuber1 said:


> What about LanLan?


----------



## liuyue (Dec 13, 2014)

Well,i'm a Chinese but i don't think i can explain the exactly meaning of these names in english.


----------



## liuyue (Dec 13, 2014)

And i don't think "傲（Ao）" simply means proud, it might also means cool/brave/power etc..


----------



## Tom606060 (Dec 13, 2014)

Moyu Dianma 魔域 颠马
颠 is top/peak/summit??
马 is horse
Need a native chinese speaker on this one.


----------



## Tom606060 (Dec 13, 2014)

Dayan Linyun 大雁 凌云
Think it means "high cloud" not sure.


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 13, 2014)

Tom606060 said:


> Moyu Dianma 魔域 颠马
> 颠 is top/peak/summit??
> 马 is horse
> Need a native chinese speaker on this one.



颠马 (Dianma) literally means 'jolt (the) horse.' Or something similar.


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 13, 2014)

Tom606060 said:


> Dayan Linyun 大雁 凌云
> Think it means "high cloud" not sure.



Not 'high cloud' but 'ice cloud,' or possibly 'approaching cloud.'


----------



## Cm_Hu (Dec 13, 2014)

Tom606060 said:


> Moyu Dianma 魔域 颠马
> 颠 is top/peak/summit??
> 马 is horse
> Need a native chinese speaker on this one.


As a native speaker, I literally don't konw what 颠马 means as a word. For me it's more like "the lunatic horse", but I know it's not what it suppose to mean.


----------



## Cm_Hu (Dec 13, 2014)

Rainbow Flash said:


> Not 'high cloud' but 'ice cloud,' or possibly 'approaching cloud.'


I'm sure that the 凌 here is not "ice". Actually 凌云 is from a Chinese phrase 凌云壮志 which means the ambition to reach the cloud. So 凌云 here means "reach the cloud".


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 13, 2014)

What does LunHui mean?
I know the 'hui' means 'return'.


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 13, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> What does LunHui mean?
> I know the 'hui' means 'return'.



Lunhui - 轮回 - means 'recur.'


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Rainbow Flash said:


> Lunhui - 轮回 - means 'recur.'



that isn't a very meaningful name :/


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 13, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> that isn't a very meaningful name :/



No...well check out my perspective of it in the list!


----------



## Cm_Hu (Dec 13, 2014)

Rainbow Flash said:


> Lunhui - 轮回 - means 'recur.'



轮回 is more a religious word which means "transmigration" or a more specific word "Samsara".


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 14, 2014)

Cm_Hu said:


> 轮回 is more a religious word which means "transmigration" or a more specific word "Samsara".



I don't know some of the deeper non-dictionary meanings so thanks so much for helping.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 15, 2014)

What about Haunying, Liying, Feiwu, Taiyan, Panshi, Yulong, and Guanlong?


----------



## Cuddly Cuber (Dec 15, 2014)

That was really disappointing


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 20, 2014)

Bump. xD


----------



## brian724080 (Dec 20, 2014)

Rainbow Flash said:


> Bump. xD



What for?


----------



## n00bCube (Jan 9, 2015)

'Combine Trees', that's interesting.

Before the giant 3x3 the HeShu brand wasn't that well known at all, it's rare to see any other HeShu puzzles but they are out there, I know that they've made Windmill / Pinwheel cubes, Pyraminx's, barrel cubes, Fisher cubes, regular sized 3x3's, and even metallic eggs.

The regular sized 3x3's and metallic eggs are now really hard to find though. The regular sized HeShu 3x3 was my first ever speedcube, so it has meaning to me, but it broke, I've been trying to track down another one for ages but no luck so far.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 9, 2015)

What about this new 2x2 by fangshi, the xingling or whatever it's called?


----------



## LiquidDnB (Jun 17, 2015)

Bump XD


----------



## LiquidDnB (Jun 22, 2015)

I may be wrong but HuaLong might mean 'prosperous dragon'. HuaChuang = 'prosperous creation' idek


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 22, 2015)

LiquidDnB said:


> I may be wrong but HuaLong might mean 'prosperous dragon'. HuaChuang = 'prosperous creation' idek



Hua meas flower.
Flower dragon, flower creation.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 22, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Hua meas flower.
> Flower dragon, flower creation.



Wrong hua lol. Hua (华) refers to pretty much anything chinese


----------



## EMC2 (Jul 1, 2015)

What's about the meaning of YuLong(御龙),YuHu(御虎),GuangYing(光颖)?


----------



## ei (Jan 14, 2016)

Rainbow Flash said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is a list of the meanings of Chinese cubes.
> 
> ...




According to Google Translate, Moyu means Demon, possibly referring to the idiom "Speed Demon"


----------



## LiquidDnB (Feb 8, 2016)

Yuexiao = crescent

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 8, 2016)

LiquidDnB said:


> Yuexiao = crescent
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk



Does anyone know the meaning of some of the newer cubes, such as QiYi, YuXin, or the Cong's Design cubes, or the Tang-cubes, or the Bochuang, or the YuHu, or the Guan-cubes? I know Yang and Cong both mean Onion, the GuoGuan is supposedly Green Bean Cake (though I could be wrong.)


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 8, 2016)

Rainbow Flash said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is a list of the meanings of Chinese cubes.
> 
> ...




That's not true, said my friend with bad logic.

Also he speaks Chinese, so you lose.


----------



## NeilH (Feb 8, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> That's not true, said my friend with bad logic.
> 
> Also he speaks Chinese, so you lose.



maybe they speak different dialects.


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 8, 2016)

NeilH said:


> maybe they speak different dialects.



Perhaps.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 9, 2016)

NeilH said:


> maybe they speak different dialects.



Dialects are spoken differently but there is no difference when writing.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Feb 9, 2016)

LiquidDnB said:


> Yuexiao = crescent
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk



My Chinese friend told me it was Moon and Morning. Yue was supposedly Moon and Xiao was morning. I wouldn't know as I don't speak Chinese


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 9, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Dialects are spoken differently but there is no difference when writing.



Yeah but there is in inflection so the word may have slightly different meanings in each of the dialects (because each of them is essentially their own language rather than true dialects like Spanish and Portugese rather than English and Scots.)

I can't really say anything as to the meanings though because I can't read characters and only know very basic broken bits of some dialects so the pinyin doesn't help me.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 9, 2016)

CriticalCubing said:


> My Chinese friend told me it was Moon and Morning. Yue was supposedly Moon and Xiao was morning. I wouldn't know as I don't speak Chinese



Isn't Yuexiao just the designer's girlfriend's name?


----------



## LiquidDnB (Feb 16, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Isn't Yuexiao just the designer's girlfriend's name?


I dont know a lot but 月is moon and not sure about the 2nd one. Also on some moyu video the guy said it means crescent so im just going off of that.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 18, 2016)

Well my friend is also Chinese and he lived in China and he says that it means Small Moon, said my Chinese friend who took over my iPad and pretended to be me. Also he was referring to the YueXiao.

Never mind, this guy is making stuff up. That ain't small moon. It's moon something, but it ain't small.

And then he walked away.

Now he's saying it could mean moon peel, moon extinguish, or laughing moon. I'm starting to doubt his Chinese skills.


----------



## SiTeMaRo (Feb 26, 2016)

but YULONG what that mean?


----------



## LiquidDnB (Mar 29, 2016)

SiTeMaRo said:


> but YULONG what that mean?


your dragon I think

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 29, 2016)

SiTeMaRo said:


> but YULONG what that mean?



Long means dragon. I'm not sure what Yu it is but the one I have in my name means prosperous, virtuous etc.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Mar 30, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Isn't Yuexiao just the designer's girlfriend's name?



I think every Chinese name carries a meaning behind it, and parents name their child after what they want him/her to be. 

In this case Yuexiao is the name of the designer's girlfriend which translates directly into "Moon Morning" or "Moon-Dawn",

The name of the cube doesn't carry any meaning to what the cube's performance would be, its just a fancy way of naming stuff rather than "Moyu Cube Version 3.1.2"


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 18, 2016)

I just learned something today XD


----------



## Swisscheese (Jul 15, 2016)

Rainbow Flash said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is a list of the meanings of Chinese cubes.
> 
> ...


I want to correct you. Dayan does not mean wild goose!!!!!!!!! Dayan actually means "Swan Goose". A swan goose is an animal. You might say that the swan goose doesn't exist or you haven't heard of it but that's because it only or mainly lives in Asia, specifically China. In China, a swan goose is very.......basically pretty much anyone that grew up in China knows what a swan goose is.


----------



## Turn n' burn (Jul 19, 2016)

...All these different interpretations, and you wonder where this comes from: "HelloCube MoYu Bochuang GT 5x5x5 Speed Cube Puzzle Black. The size: 65mm*65mm*65mmthe net weight:180 Relax yourself from work. Cube will make your life colorful. It will make you more patient and confident. It will make you meet more interesting friends. Cheap and Convenient. You can play cube no matter in a car or the plane. You can put it in your bag. Everyone could turn, no matter kids, young or old. It is awesome when you play it in fast speed at the party."


----------



## Dash Lambda (Jul 19, 2016)

I have no idea how close I am, but it appears to me that "JieYun" means "Cut Cloud."
I hope someone can correct that if I'm wrong.


----------



## Archangel (Jul 26, 2016)

jieyun，截云，means stopping the cloud. It is from a well-known poem in Tang Dynasty，我有辞乡剑，玉峰堪截云。I can't translate it very well, but the latter 5 words means mountain peak made of gems is enough high to stop a cloud. I think the jieyun is to express the meaning of extremely high, refers to its performance.


----------

